# Color Class Question



## Crabtree Farm (May 28, 2008)

Ok, here goes another question.

After reviewing my most current rules book, it does not explain color class. Does the Modern Pleasure ponies show under the Modern Color Class? And what is required in the class. Is it judged like the AMHR classes where you walk around in circles and reverse? Or is there a certain pattern you have to walk or line up?

Any information would be most helpful.

Tina Ferro


----------



## txminipinto (May 28, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I don't believe there is a color class for the moderns. At least, I can't find a single color class listed for the moderns or mps, only Classics. It's judged exactly like in AMHR and is strictly judged on color alone.


----------



## strass (May 28, 2008)

I believe that "dKZd a:ysd usd" is correct.

Most people generally prefer Moderns to be bay.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 28, 2008)

That's exactly what I realized when my filly was born this year. I was HOPING for a bay but got this:







So I was telling Jennifer (SweetOpal) that "at least I can show her in color" and she said "I don't think there IS Modern Color... and if there was, it's not rated..."

Oh darn.





The majority of moderns are bays. And people who show them focus on driving and halter and less on the "extra" stuff it seems... so all of the riding, color, and other classes focus more on the Classic pony.

But as the Modern Pleasure division grows, perhaps someone will submit a rule for a Modern Color class. It's more of a "fun" class but I always see it as a good money maker for a club, as it doesn't take a long time to judge and lots of people always seem to enter it...

Andrea


----------



## muffntuf (May 28, 2008)

Well Andrea you are in luck, you can submit a rule change by July 1st, so you haven't missed your opportunity yet!

Nice baby!


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 3, 2008)

Well there was a class judged and pinned in the Modern division. So the Pleasure could not show in the Modern only color class? It is listed on the Congress Premium for a color class for Saturday morning I believe.

Tina


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you give a class number? I've looked over the class list several times and the only color classes I can find on Saturday are for CLASSIC geldings. I've never seen a Modern Color class at any show.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 3, 2008)

This is from the congress class list.

294. Modern Solid Color Stallion, Mare and Gelding (non-rated)

295. Modern Multi-Color Stallion, Mare and Gelding (non-rated)

I was hoping the Pleasure horses could go into the same class.

Tina


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, looky there! You're right! I would think that a MP would be able to enter the Modern Color class since there isn't one offered for the MPs. Foundations may enter the Classic Color classes so I see no reason why the same rule wouldn't apply!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 3, 2008)

Carin is correct if they don't offer it in the Modern Pleasure division you can enter it, and most certainly should not be an issue if it is non rated for sure!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes we can show in the Modern classes as MP's if there is not MP class offered. Although, if there is a good showing of MP's in a modern class, then there should be a rule change proposal! So we can compete on like type.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jun 5, 2008)

That makes me feel better. I was getting really depressed that I would not be able to show in the clas I like the most (color). I know it isn't as glamourous as teh other halter classes, but I'm not that great at showing, but I'm pretty good at getting rich coat colors. And I guess you can also tell that I really like costume class too. Maybe one day I might be able to show halter without my pony playing with me in the ring. Hey, it's all fun for me.

Tina & Sercy

Crabtree Farm


----------

